# Complete placenta previa at 22 weeks!



## roxane1986

Hi ladies,
I was diagnosed with complete placenta previa at 20 weeks and we did a follow up at 22 weeks and the placenta did not move one bit! Is there still hope it moves after this stage? And also, I did not have any bleeding throughout the pregnancy so far (fingers crossed it stays like that), but when is it that you had some bleeding if you had issues with the placenta?!

I need some reassurance and I also need to get ready for this if it does happen! I don't mind the c-section if it means my baby boy will be fine! I just worry everyday to see blood!

thanks for your comments!! xo


----------



## Taylah

I have pp but haven't had any bleeding I'm 32 weeks tomorrow & I have a scan booked for 34 weeks to see if it's moved or not, will let u know !


----------



## roxane1986

Thx!! Thats very good to know!! Do you have complete pp or partial??
Good luck to you :)


----------



## nov_mum

A friend had PP in both pregnancies and both moved very late in pregnancy (which is incredibly rare but might give you hope??). Another friend I met in hospital on bedrest as she had PP and was delivered at 35 weeks. She had two major bleeds and one moderate one which is when the decided to deliver her. We ended up having our babies on the same day which was lovely but her baby was in the nicu for three days.


----------



## Karenesque9

I was told today at my 20 week appt that I have a marginal PP. They didn't seem too concerned, and said since the umbilical cord is high that it will probably move up. But after coming home and actually looking up what PP is, I'm concerned. If anyone has stories/ personal experiences, please share!


----------



## Babybee5

I had complete précis up until 34 weeks and it just suddenly moved


----------



## cupcakekate

I am 12 weeks pregnant tomorrow and found out last week I have a low lying placenta, this was only after having to pay for a private scan to get some answers as I was regularly bleeding and going to a&e only to be sent home non the wiser! The nurse said the chances are it will move but I am the same in that I have looked it up and this has made me worried! I know it is early days for me so hope it does move. Fingers crossed for all of you that yours does too. xxx


----------



## roxane1986

Dont worry mine was complete at 22 weeks, i go back at 29 weeks to see if it moved but so far so good, no blleeding but ive heard that when its low before 20 weeks itll most likely move! Good luck


----------



## cherrylee

I was diagnosed with complete PP at 19 weeks and it didn't move until about 3-4 weeks ago, now my placenta is 1cm away from the OS. My DR says he wants to try for a vaginal delivery but isn't completely hopeful it'll move much more. I also haven't had any bleeding ect. My placenta is also anterior but in the even of a CS the DRs actually cut over or under the placenta not through it and more the bladder out of the way to get to baby.

Good luck!


----------



## roxane1986

That is good to know cherrylee, thx! 
Ill be 27 weeks tomorrow, still had no bleeding, hope it stays that way! I go for an ultrasound on jan 16, hopedully itll have moved!! 

Good luck to you too


----------



## torch2010

My friend had PP and it didn't move. She was on bed rest from 37 weeks and then had a section at 38 weeks. She had no bleeding at all x


----------



## Briege1

Hi there is still a chance the placenta will move up as the uterus grows.


----------



## AmyLouise89

I got diagnosed yesterday with placenta previa...on top of having a cerclage for incompetent cervix. I started bleeding heavy yesterday morning & now stuck flat on back in hospital praying it clots off & stops. I'm 21 weeks. Right now its down to more like spotting thankfully. Has anyone else had this & everything go on to be ok? I'm so scared! :(


----------



## roxane1986

I have complete placenta previa, I was diagnosed at 22 weeks but didn't have any bleeding so far! But I read ALOT on placenta previa.. and it is very common to have alot of bleeding... don't worry, I didnt read any horror stories... Worst case could be that they need to take out the baby earlier then 37-38 weeks but you will be on bedrest until then, that is the down side! Just take it easy!! I KNOW everything will be ok! Keep us posted! xoxo


----------



## IsSillyGrl

I was diagnosed with complete pp during my last pregnancy at 20 weeks. I was lucky enough to never have any bleeding AND it had completely moved out of the way by 38 weeks! There IS hope! Just try to take it easy and follow doctors orders. Miracles DO happen. Wishing all of you with PP the best of luck and sending prayers your way!


----------



## roxane1986

Thanks alot for sharing your story!!:)


----------

